
The Secret History of Star Wars - podiki
https://wayback.archive.org/web/20150219205702/http://secrethistoryofstarwars.com:80/articles.html
======
podiki
The website is no longer up, but I think this is the most recent snapshot
before it went under. There is now a book available, but the old website had
many superb articles on the real story behind the making of the franchise.

